# Scaping a Predator Tank



## Tom (3 Aug 2011)

I'm trying to decide what to do with my Baileyi Puffer tank to make it look less naff. At the moment he's in a Rio 180 with a Tetratec EX1200 that's not quite cutting it, so I might have to get some more powerheads in there for water movement. 

Anyway, I've tried wood, but all my pieces leech too many tanins, and I don't like the brown look for this type of scape. He's from a region with lots of rapids, and is an ambush predator that lies between the rocks waiting for something to swim by (or my fingers, evidently), yet the rocks by themselves don't look particularly attractive. 

Anyone know of any good examples of predator aquascapes they can link to for ideas? Or any ideas in general? I don't think planted would work to well due to the amount of waste that's created when he eats. 

Let me know!


----------



## Alastair (3 Aug 2011)

Can't help with the scape side of it, but flow wise if your using the spray bar just take that off but leave the elbow on, flows better with it like that and try removing one of the double black sponges in the middle tray


----------



## Bobtastic (3 Aug 2011)

Could you do something similar to what Andy (SuperCorey) has done with his new scape?


----------



## Tom (11 Aug 2011)

Sorry, completely forgot about this thread! Erm well here's what I've got to work with at the moment. 






I could do something like Andy's done, however I think I want something a bit more rugged and with more hidey-holes. Or at least a main "central" cave. I'm undecided whether to add wood or not. I have a huge chunk of JBL stuff, but it's so soft and crumbly that the water is black 2 days afterwards. I'm tempted by the redmoor stuff the LFS has, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Alastair (11 Aug 2011)

That looks great Tom. The tank looks really big too the way it's done. It would have to be the right shape wood though or it wouldn't look right


----------



## Tom (11 Aug 2011)

Thanks - it just looks really plain to me, and it's been like this more or less for 2 years or so. Just got to the stage where it's a tank that gets cleaned occasionally, fed a couple of times a week and thats it. That's why I'm trying to do something to liven it up a bit. 

Got some of what I think is redmoor wood from the LFS earlier. Both bits are in the tank now, but are floating so will wait until they sink and see how they will look.


----------



## Alastair (11 Aug 2011)

What about putting some crypts in amongst the rocks? Or would they get chomped or uprooted alot?


----------

